# Opera News



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

It was reported recently that Opera News, the Met's in-house opera magazine, is going to stop reviewing the Met's productions, due apparently to artistic differences between reviewers and management. Is this going to put a real crimp in your understanding of modern opera? Or is it not really going to make a lot of difference to you?

For me, Opera News reviews seem really bloodless and dry, it's like the people writing them have forgotten why they got into opera, and so I'm not really going to miss it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> It was reported recently that Opera News, the Met's in-house opera magazine, is going to stop reviewing the Met's productions, due apparently to artistic differences between reviewers and management. Is this going to put a real crimp in your understanding of modern opera? Or is it not really going to make a lot of difference to you?
> 
> For me, Opera News reviews seem really bloodless and dry, it's like the people writing them have forgotten why they got into opera, and so I'm not really going to miss it.


Gelb had to a bit of a U-turn with this but it's not something I read anyway. I wouldn't be swayed either way by what a critic said about a production & don't usually bother with reviews unless it's to read what the critics say about one I've seen myself.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll have to look into it further - was unaware there had been any reversal. I mean, not that I care, it's been ages since I read any of their reviews anyway ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> I'll have to look into it further - was unaware there had been any reversal. I mean, not that I care, it's been ages since I read any of their reviews anyway ...


You should be able to pick up the gist on here.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks. what a kerfuffle over nothing! I do wonder how much influence Opera News has ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> thanks. what a kerfuffle over nothing! I do wonder how much influence Opera News has ...


My criteria for going to see an opera is 
a) is there a singer in it I really like? (I know this is risky but the rewards are incalculable)
or
b) is it an opera I love & want to see?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

well and you know, i've been amazed at some singers I didn't like once that later turned out wonderful. If I had two productions of Fille du Regiment to see and Juan Diego Florez was in one and Lawrence Brownlee was in the other, I'd see the Brownlee. He is a craftsman. And when he started he was just some shrimpy guy that I couldn't see what the fuss was about!

I'm starting to think the people that judge singers and bring them along must see something I don't see in them. Angela Meade for example. Gosh everyone had such high hopes for her. After that movie, the Audition? I don't know if you've seen it but every once in a while they play it at the Met Opera Shop and when her bit comes on, doing the casta diva from Norma, you can see everyone in the shop just turn and look at the TV. It's amazing. And now I've been to performance after performance with her and she just doesn't have that purity of tone any more. I don't know what's wrong. I'm hoping she gets better with time.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> well and you know, i've been amazed at some singers I didn't like once that later turned out wonderful. If I had two productions of Fille du Regiment to see and Juan Diego Florez was in one and Lawrence Brownlee was in the other, I'd see the Brownlee. He is a craftsman. And when he started he was just some shrimpy guy that I couldn't see what the fuss was about!
> 
> I'm starting to think the people that judge singers and bring them along must see something I don't see in them. Angela Meade for example. Gosh everyone had such high hopes for her. After that movie, the Audition? I don't know if you've seen it but every once in a while they play it at the Met Opera Shop and when her bit comes on, doing the casta diva from Norma, you can see everyone in the shop just turn and look at the TV. It's amazing. And now I've been to performance after performance with her and she just doesn't have that purity of tone any more. I don't know what's wrong. I'm hoping she gets better with time.


I know what you mean.

I have this theory that's sometimes it's to do with the ears of the listener. Most of us opera fans will be able to appreciate a gifted singer but sometimes you encounter a voice which is so special _to you_. It may be how the sound travels, the wavelength, the resonance, the pitch but _to your ears_ this is the most beautiful voice. It may not be technically perfect but it's perfect for _your ears_.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think about that very often but it's true of course, we're all organically different - and too, with different backgrounds, one person may catch a subtlety in performance that another will miss - it's been amazing to me how different everyone's opinions here are of various operas. You're all insane! Present company excluded, of course. On the other hand, my best friends have always been criminals, alcoholics, children and the insane, so I'll fit right in, I'm sure. lol


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> I don't think about that very often but it's true of course, we're all organically different - and too, with different backgrounds, one person may catch a subtlety in performance that another will miss - it's been amazing to me how different everyone's opinions here are of various operas. You're all insane! Present company excluded, of course. On the other hand, my best friends have always been criminals, alcoholics, children and the insane, so I'll fit right in, I'm sure. lol


I'm just as insane at everyone else on here 

My favourite composer is Verdi, my favourite opera is Simon Boccanegra & my least favourite Verdi is La traviata.  WHAT! splutter, she doesn't really like La traviata??!!

And I'm no that keen on Jonas Kaufmann either


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

"no that keen" what are you, a Scot?

and sure, your favorite opera is Simon Boccanegra, but you didn't like the Karita Mattila version? Mattila is a god! and I'm a one god kind of guy. So we still must differ insanely. No, her appearance in general, hair, etc, was poorly done. I have to agree with that. She has only ever looked good in her life once, and that was in the Don Carlo with Alagna and Hampson. A BRILLIANT etc etc. And her Fidelio? wow.

yeh I'm not crazy about Kaufmann myself. We'll see. He'll get as much time as he needs, if he appears in the right operas.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> "no that keen" what are you, a Scot?


Hehe, no just lazy typing



guythegreg said:


> and sure, your favorite opera is Simon Boccanegra, but you didn't like the Karita Mattila version? Mattila is a god! and I'm a one god kind of guy. So we still must differ insanely. No, her appearance in general, hair, etc, was poorly done. I have to agree with that. She has only ever looked good in her life once, and that was in the Don Carlo with Alagna and Hampson. A BRILLIANT etc etc. And her Fidelio? wow.


If you're referring to a La traviata I haven't seen it.



guythegreg said:


> yeh I'm not crazy about Kaufmann myself. We'll see. He'll get as much time as he needs, if he appears in the right operas.


Lots of return tickets on the ROH site after he withdrew from Les Troyens. Bryan Hymel is now singing the role & I like him so I'm no bothered


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

return tickets bad!!! my feeling is, operagoers have a responsibility to attend even if the star performer drops out. I'd certainly be disappointed if Dessay drops out of the San Francisco Tales of Hoffmann, but honestly, isn't it more often the production that's good (or bad) and the performers secondary? The Met plugs this one and that one into their new Traviata and everybody loves it. Poplavskaya, Netrebko, Dessay, next season it'll be Damrau ... of course, I didn't even like Traviata until I saw Dessay do it so maybe I'm wrong. Never mind.

No, Mattila has never done Traviata that I'm aware of. The only operas I referenced in that part of the quote were Simon Boccanegra, Don Carlo and Fidelio.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> And I'm no that keen on Jonas Kaufmann either


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Blasphemy!!!


I know this means I'm crazy, most of my opera loving friends think I'm crazy. But I've heard the voice on CD, seen & heard him on DVD & seen & heard him live in Tosca & each time I've felt nothing.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I know this means I'm crazy, most of my opera loving friends think I'm crazy. But I've heard the voice on CD, seen & heard him on DVD & seen & heard him live in Tosca & each time I've felt nothing.


No, it just means he's not your cup of tea. I suspect we all have at least one singer who we know, from an objective standpoint, is great, but whose voice just does absolutely nothing for us -- or we even actively dislike.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> No, it just means he's not your cup of tea. I suspect we all have at least one singer who we know, from an objective standpoint, is great, but whose voice just does absolutely nothing for us -- or we even actively dislike.


Oh I certainly don't actively dislike him & I know he has a sublime voice ... but even when I was stood right in front of him & talked to him & asked for his autograph I just thought what a nice chap he was, & that was all. 

Now Simon Keenlyside's voice gives me goosebumps & whenever I meet him I turn into this gibbering wreck who can't string two words together. So I _know_ the sort of effect JK has on people, but sadly not me.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some of you may know that _Peter Grimes_ is being staged on the beach at Aldeburgh as part of the Britten 100 celebrations.

Tenor, author & blogger Christopher Gillett is singing the role of Rev. Horace Adams & has been writing about his experiences so far. Here is the first. Someone asked Christopher on Twitter how he was keeping warm during rehearsals & he replied "6 layers: t-shirt, long-sleeve t-shirt, thermal t-shirt, vicar shirt, waistcoat, jacket."

The website has just posted some information for bookers. I am positively intrigued by the first sentence "We do not want to give too much away, but please be aware that the piece requires the audience to walk a solo journey around Aldeburgh which will last about 50 minutes."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh Annie, I really want to see this, but there is just no way. Are you thinking of going?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh Annie, I really want to see this, but there is just no way. Are you thinking of going?


Unfortunately not. But I didn't give it enough thought. To make the trip worthwhile I wanted to see Peter Grimes and The Parables but I wasn't sure where to stay. Orford (where The Parables are being staged) is tiny & has no hotels to speak of. It's 12 miles from Aldeburgh & would be too difficult to get to without a car, so I gave up on the idea.

I didn't realise until it was too late that they're running a coach from Snape to Orford for the Parables. There's transport available from Snape to Aldeburgh so I could have based myself in Snape. And seen Grimes on the Beach _and_ The Parables


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Unfortunately not. But I didn't give it enough thought. To make the trip worthwhile I wanted to see Peter Grimes and The Parables but I wasn't sure where to stay. Orford (where The Parables are being staged) is tiny & has no hotels to speak of. It's 12 miles from Aldeburgh & would be too difficult to get to without a car, so I gave up on the idea.
> 
> I didn't realise until it was too late that they're running a coach from Snape to Orford for the Parables. There's transport available from Snape to Aldeburgh so I could have based myself in Snape. And seen Grimes on the Beach _and_ The Parables


Oh bummer. I wonder if they will ever do it again (although you just have to say the words "British Weather" to think, probably not).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Couple of photos from Grimes on the Beach rehearsal.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Couple of photos from Grimes on the Beach rehearsal.


Can't really see the rain. Must be there somewhere.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Can't really see the rain. Must be there somewhere.


:lol: Only drizzling - saving itself for opening night (Monday 17th June)


----------

